# T.R.U. Ball Archery AXCEL Sights YouTube Channel Posts Video of Dietmar Trillus



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Very cool!
Thanks for that.Have not seen D in awhile


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool, Thanks for recording these. Dietmar is right on....got to have FUN. Took me awhile to figure that out, because I (we) are so competitive.


----------

